# Emzone OdorStop



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

once you open the can it unloads the whole thing?


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

20126spdRS said:


> once you open the can it unloads the whole thing?


Essentially. It's a one time use only and it circulates through your vents for ~10m or so. You take off the green lid and press down on a button that locks and holds the can open. Once it's locked open it keeps spraying until there's nothing left.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a "scented" BUG BOMB?


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

You should get said friend to pay for the de-odourising.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...a "scented" BUG BOMB?


haha, yeah. It's supposed to remove and mold/mildew/odurs throught the ventilation so it's also like a disinfectant of some kind!



EcoCruzer said:


> You should get said friend to pay for the de-odourising.


Yeaaaaahhhh... but it's a female friend. You know how it is...


----------

